# Solved: Videos not working with Win 8 news tiles



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

My TSG info is below. I upgraded to Win 8 in January and have not had any real issues, other than watching videos in the news tiles. This includes the Microsoft, US News, CBS news or Republic tiles. I get the standard message:

We're having problems loading this video, please try again later. 

Is this a common issue and is there a fix? Note- I can play videos that are on my laptop just fine- it is only with the tile videos that I get this message. 

Thanks
Mark


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II P540 Dual-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3834 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Render Driver, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 458601 MB, Free - 124420 MB; D: Total - 18032 MB, Free - 2601 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 88 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 144E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

BTW- Defender is NOT disabled.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

WD reported as disabled is a false report on the TSG Info

There are a few issues that come to my notice
1. Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Render Driver, 7 Mb
That is the driver loaded by 8, when there is no support for the driver for your graphics on Windows 8.

support for graphic card drivers (XDDM) is removed in Windows 8. YOU'RE UNABLE TO INSTALL THEM. Windows 8 requires WDDM drivers and in the case that there is no WDDM driver available it uses a new software rendering driver called Microsoft Basic Display Driver:
which is the same as the 
Microsoft Basic Render Driver

2. On Tiles instead of going news tile, will it play from the video tile, eg a movie trailer
Will it play videos from YouTube for example.

3. What is the graphics on the computer I know it is an HP but which model and version, as the 144E motherboard does not ID it enough.

4. After that try this
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=268423

click run and check store applications, then run the troubleshooter

5. If that does not work when you reply we carry out a couple of tests


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey- thanks for the response. I may not get back to this until Monday but wanted to drop a quick note with some answers. 

1- my laptop is an HP Pavilion, dv5-2135x
2- The graphics is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 series
3- I opened the video tile and tried to play some personal videos- it goes to a "starting" screen and just stays there. It requested a signin- but I do not have an xbox account (nor an xbox) so I declined. 
4- I tried the troubleshooter link and it stated some corrupt files were found- will do a restart and will let you know if anything improved with next posting. 

Thanks again- I appreciate your guidance. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Mark
Do not be confused with the Xbox videos
It is a little misleading but they will play on a PC just as they will on an Xbox and you do not require an account for the trailers, etc.
See this
*Get started with Xbox Video*


*Step 1:*

Sign into your Microsoft Account.
This should be the same account you use to sign into your Xbox 360 console. Make sure you use the same account on all the devices you want to share with.
*Step 2:*

Search, browse, and purchase the movies and TV catalogues on Xbox 360, Windows 8 and Windows RT tablets and PCs, or on Xbox.com.
*Step 3:*

Enjoy.
When you buy a show or movie from Xbox Video, it's playable on Windows 8 or Windows RT and Xbox 360.
HOWEVER as I said you do not need an account to play the free ones, so if you click for instance on the video tile
, you will I think then see - watch trailer for a film called EPIC - 
and you do not need a Microsoft account either.

If you double click that advert for the EPIC trailer it should play

If it does not there is something amiss

As I asked can you play YouTube Videos

Will post further when I have had a look at the HP


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret being the deliverer of bad news, but you probably already knew
That laptop has no support from HP for Windows 8
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...12&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=4317149

Therefore you are on your own, I mean do not look to HP, as they are not listing drivers for Windows 8.
I am surprised if you ran it that Windows 8 compatibility report did not reveal a doubt about the issue.

However the best I can offer is this

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeonaiw-vista64.aspx
It MAYBE that you can use the generic AMD driver for the integrated graphics, run the tool above and see what it says


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeh- I did expect a few hiccups. I thought I would be able to find the right drivers and really wanted to try Win8. If I cannot resolve this issue, this may be enough reason to go back to Win7. 

Thank you for the link to AMD. I did download but got one issue:

AMD Display Driver
Final Status: Fail 
Version of Item: 8.970.100.7000 
Size: 90 Mbytes 

I am guessing that is what I need. 

I am still confused about what is not working. I can open videos with Windows Media Player and they play fine. I am just not able to load via tiles. I take it that the basic render driver is what is letting Media Player work, but not the tiles? 

I tried the tile video after the install- no good. I did not restart- so will do that. Will try some more things tomorrow, if I can. Thanks. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I am just not able to load via tiles. I take it that the basic render driver is what is letting Media Player work, but not the tiles?


I reckon so, but to be honest I am slightly less than 100% on this

Could you send me a screenshot of device manager with display adapters expanded, that is click the entry display adapters.
If you can include the whole of the device manager screenshot that would be ideal

so you go control panel device manager, then when that is open and you have expanded display adapters press the Print Screen key

Open Paint and click paste
click select and drag mouse across, just the image of device manager
click Copy
click file, click new
do you wish to save NO
click paste again, the corrected image will appear
click file
click save as
in file type select jpeg
on reply click go advanced and attach

Also give this a try
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/auto_detect.aspx


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I opened up the device manager and have attached a jpg file. It shows what I stated above. 

I also tried the link. The link downloaded an AMD driver autodetect program. That program came back with an AMD support page that stated "Bad request." I am guessing that means there is no driver that is available. Let me know if there are any other things I can try. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this
Put the computer in what is known as clean boot
On the *Start* screen, type msconfig, and then press Enter. 
On the *Services* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click to select the *Hide all Microsoft services* check box, and then tap or click *Disable all*.

On the *Startup* tab, tap or click *Open Task Manager*, right-click (or, on a touch device tap and hold) and then disable each Startup item, and then close Task Manager. 
On the *System Configuration* screen, tap or click *Apply/OK*, and then restart the computer

Then try the tiles again.
If it is no good return it to normal boot
*Windows 8*


On the *Start* screen, type *msconfig*, and then press Enter.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the *Services *tab and clear the check box beside *Hide all Microsoft services*, and then tap or click *Enable all*.
Next, tap or click the *Startup *tab, and then tap or click *Open Task Manager*.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click *OK*.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
IF BY CHANCE we have struck lucky post back with it in clean boot and I will offer further guidance.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like it is still not working. It did take a while to boot, but came back fine. I went to videos and tried to open a personal video and also tried a trailer. Both result in the Starting message with the circling dots. I let it go for a while- still circling. I am attaching pix of the startup items I disabled- just in case. Looks like the clean boot did not help either. I will leave it as is, in case you have some other suggestions. I will return to the non-clean boot after I hear from you. 

By the way, feel free to suggest some items to permanently disable, if you see any. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

More or less all of them
To save me working through the list
use this
http://www.systemlookup.com/lists.php?list=2

Return to normal boot.
Then use startup tab task manager to disable what you wish having checked on the link I sent.

I think it may be worthwhile looking at this
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...le-video/53140801-f707-49bb-816b-e6e27eebaf5c


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Macboatmaster,
Thanks for the help and guidance. I am back to regular boot now and have used that link you provided to choose which start-up programs to keep. I read the other link and used the troubleshooter- no change. I have posted my issue on the Microsoft Forum. I will post here if anything comes of that. Thanks again. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
I am just sorry I could not solve it for you
May I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is an update on this issue. I contacted the Microsoft help desk yesterday to see if they could resolve my issue. Since I bought the upgrade in January, I was still in the 90 day warranty period, so this did not cost anything. The tech actually did a decent job and worked with me for almost an hour. Some of the items he tried:
1- loaded all updates from the Windows store
2- uninstalled the video tile app and re-installed it from the store
3- checked the video extensions
4- ran the video app from a second account, in case my profile was corrupted. 
5- searched the existing driver on my display adaptor. He checked both HP and AMD for updates, as well as the Microsoft site. 
6- he ran Hitman Pro 3 virus scan, as he thought the laptop was acting like it may have malware. 

The last one was interesting, as it did find a lot of malware and one trojan virus. I have been using Microsoft Defender- but he advised that all the techs were using this program and that it was more effective. 

Anyway- bottom line- I need a new driver from HP or AMD. And, since HP has stated they will not support my laptop for Win8, I will not hold my breath. 

Everything else in Win8 is working and I can view videos in the desktop mode. I just do not get to watch them like a tablet using the tile apps. So, for now, I will keep Win8. I am marking this solved, as there is nothing else that can be done- unless someone has the right driver 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So when it found signs of infection has this been dealt with
I recommend that you have it checked by one of our qualified malware advisors by going to this link.

Please follow the instructions.
Create a topic, post the logs asked for and on that topic, please provide a link to this topic, so that my colleague in Malware forum, may easily acquaint themselves with what has occurred here.

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Macboatmaster- thank you for the suggestion and thanks again for all you help. I did as you suggested and posted this at the malware link. I also did delete all the items identified by the scan. Feel free to monitor the other thread and comment. 
Mark

Link: http://forums.techguy.org/virus-oth...ntial-virus-issue-tile-video.html#post8645958


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it.
I will keep watching but ONLY as a matter of interest.

As a Trusted Advisor, I have limited permissions from the Malware examination aspect.
You could write what I know about finding it and eliminating it, on the back of a postage stamp

You will receive help from one of our experts in Malware matters.
I am less than certain that there is any connection with the original problem, but I consider it vital that you know the computer is clean and that can only be done with the knowledge of an expert


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is just an update for this issue...

I took my laptop into a Microsoft store earlier this week and they ended up resolving "most" of my video display issue. I can now view videos in the News and Weather tiles and can view some of my personal videos. Some videos still come up with an error message or only provide sound with no video- but it was definitely an improvement. I asked the tech what he did and he told me he uninstalled the display adapter driver (it was Win7) and installed the Win8 driver. I know one of the steps in this thread was to check for latest display drivers, which I did. I think the KEY difference is that the tech uninstalled the current driver and then did the install with the Win8 driver. My install probably skipped over the Win7 driver treating it as current. Just a guess, on my part. The new driver version is 8.14.10.0023. 

That said- now I have another issue. I will open a new thread for it, but I no longer have a "USER" option in my PC settings- so I cannot change the PIN on my user account. Look for the new thread, if interested. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I am sorry about that - I mean that I was not successful
This makes me feel just a little better


> I contacted the Microsoft help desk yesterday to see if they could resolve my issue. Since I bought the upgrade in January, I was still in the 90 day warranty period, so this did not cost anything. The tech actually did a decent job and worked with me for almost an hour.


What I cannot understand still is why that download I sent you from AMD on post 5 - failed you say with



> Thank you for the link to AMD. I did download but got one issue:
> 
> AMD Display Driver
> Final Status: Fail
> ...


I did not think, in view of the above, that you ever reached installation stage


> My install probably skipped over the Win7 driver treating it as current


HOWEVER whatever the reason, the important thing is that most of the problem is solved


> Some videos still come up with an error message or only provide sound with no video- but it was definitely an improvement.


Probably never will be ALL good and working perfectly as I said at the start of the topic


> I regret being the deliverer of bad news, but you probably already knew
> That laptop has no support from HP for Windows 8


so you will always have to search for other sources of drivers for hardware that was/still is - part of the computer at build time.


----------

